# Mexican Lime Squeezer (Stainless Steel)



## bayou (Jul 30, 2000)

I recently purchased a cast-aluminum "Mexican" lime squeezer and managed to break the handle off on the first lime I tried to squeeze. This squeezer looks (and functions) like a deformed garlic press.

Any leads on where I might could find a stainless steel version of this squeezer?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

some sources for you... call to verify the material they are made of.... I prefer the wood reamer myself!

http://www.southwestandbeyond.com/ci...s.html#prod265

http://www.kitchenfantasy.com/item_list.htm

[ April 11, 2001: Message edited by: cchiu ]


----------



## bayou (Jul 30, 2000)

cchiu & Dick, thanks for the help. I checked out the sites cchiu listed and found the squeezer that dick suggested. 

I saw a bartender in San Antonio use one of the stainless steel models (didn't ask where it came from) and he was lightning fast in making (very good) Margaritas.


----------

